# which bag do you recommend for the brompton



## jackthelad (1 Apr 2013)

guys was wondering which bag you have for your brompton and why you choose that bag


----------



## Brommyboy (1 Apr 2013)

I have the shopping basket - for shopping! - and the touring pannier - for touring! As both of mine are now over ten years' old, I have no idea which new one I would go for, as there have been so many changes. The new touring pannier has strange pockets, unlike the former Carradice made one, and the waterproof lining will not allow the water that seeps in through the stitching to dry out! I will just have to look after the existing ancient designs!


----------



## jackthelad (1 Apr 2013)

I would like to carry a couple of days clothing for my wife and myself along with tools etc


----------



## Brommyboy (2 Apr 2013)

OK, to carry that you may need at least a 20 litre bag. If you have S bars, then you cannot choose from all the bags, as some are too tall. Otherwise you are free to choose. The T bag is up to about 30 litres, the C bag about 25 litres, and the S bag 20 litres. You will need bag, frame and front block to fit this, unless going for the O bags which use an inbuilt frame. Some deals include all these, others exclude the front block. You will need to ask when shopping.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

O because it fits what I need to carry when I'm up in that Lahndahn.

Netbook.
Dongle.
Fountain pen.
Reading material in book form. Smut optional.
Gentleman's cycling periodical.
Wallet.
Network Railcard.
Oyster Card.
Keys, on convenient clip.
Café lock or D lock if heading chavwards.
Girly coin purse.
Gilet and shell.
Hipflask.


----------



## Pottsy (2 Apr 2013)

S


----------



## MacB (2 Apr 2013)

B - binbag, a large one should take a Brompton and allow you to transport it to the tip without too much public humiliation


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Apr 2013)

jackthelad said:


> I would like to carry a couple of days clothing for my wife and myself along with tools etc


In these days of equality she should carry her own stuff. And 50% of the tools.


----------



## jackthelad (3 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> In these days of equality she should carry her own stuff. And 50% of the tools.


 (wHY) I cycle a lot more than her, have stronger legs etc.She has not been on a bike in 40 years,now finally I get her on a bike and has a passion for sight seeing,and you want me to deter her from that.If it means carrying a few pounds of weight for her to give her the experience of touring, plus enjoy the company,then i am happy to do it all day long.


----------



## JC4LAB (3 Apr 2013)

Have a variety of Bags inc ...Hardcase (bought from Wiggle),the softcase on rollers by by Brompton.but if dont fold that well for carrying after A Dahon folding bike bag which folds after into a bum bag.and can carry your bike on your back as a backpack too..
Best cheap Improvised option I have come across is the IKEA Dimpla plastic see through bag which is the perfect fit.Seen this recommeded on many a folding bike thread.Do a web seasrch on it..a bag which offers Portablity after use yet remaining padded enough to protect it from rough handling is a problem.find ..


----------



## Pottsy (3 Apr 2013)

JC4LAB said:


> Have a variety of Bags inc ...Hardcase (bought from Wiggle),the softcase on rollers by by Brompton.but if dont fold that well for carrying after A Dahon folding bike bag which folds after into a bum bag.and can carry your bike on your back as a backpack too..
> Best cheap Improvised option I have come across is the IKEA Dimpla plastic see through bag which is the perfect fit.Seen this recommeded on many a folding bike thread.Do a web seasrch on it..a bag which offers Portablity after use yet remaining padded enough to protect it from rough handling is a problem.find ..


 
I think he's asked about bags to carry stuff on the Brompton, not to transport the Brompton in.


----------



## 3valleys (4 Apr 2013)

Hi have a look at these a friend of mine has the messenger which it a great bag but they have started making a back pack. Nice bit is each bag is made by a bloke in his garden shed. 
http://www.bigxtop.com/


----------



## jackthelad (4 Apr 2013)

ok guys thanks for the info managed to get sorted, picked up a C Brompton bag for a fair price,cant believe the amount of pockets and compartments in this bag,its like the titanic of bags


----------



## Sara_H (10 Apr 2013)

jackthelad said:


> (wHY) I cycle a lot more than her, have stronger legs etc.She has not been on a bike in 40 years,now finally I get her on a bike and has a passion for sight seeing,and you want me to deter her from that.If it means carrying a few pounds of weight for her to give her the experience of touring, plus enjoy the company,then i am happy to do it all day long.


What a gentleman you are! I'v just bought an electric bike and in a reversal of roles, my OH now expects me to carry all the heavy stuff as I battery assisted!


----------



## jackthelad (15 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the compliment Sara,I dont mind carrying stuff,when out with the wife,its not major a few tools and bits and pieces.
I just thought every guy done it ( the norm)


----------



## muzzmf (19 Apr 2013)

It depends on what you want carry with you and how long you want to go.


----------



## jackthelad (19 Apr 2013)

muzz we usually do regular distances of 60 miles on the road bikes,so dont carry a lot.I got the brompton to allow the wife when sightseeing to go one direction 30 miles then jump on a bus back,I return at the present moment by full size bike she likes the 30 40 miles distance above this she starts to tire a little and after a coffee break quite likes the idea of returning via bus. If we where touring longer distances then thats a different equation,saying that i would probably still take the load.


----------



## mickle (19 Apr 2013)

Demano.


----------

